# getting the sand out of clams



## hokiehort (Jun 16, 2004)

Hi all! Finally got to register. I plan to go to Chincoteague for about a week and fish, of course, but I thought I'd try some clamming. Before you steam them, do you have to get the sand out of them? Is this true? I know I have to clean the outside but I seem to remember something about soaking them in a sink of water or adding baking soda or salt so they'll filter the sand out of the inside. Did I dream this? Please help.


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

Rinse them off, then put them in a container with salt water (either from the ocean or freshwater with a handful of salt added). You can also add some corn meal to help them purge faster.

After an hour or so, you'll see the sand in the bottom of the container.


----------



## hokiehort (Jun 16, 2004)

well that was quick. thank you. corn meal.....i knew it was something you had to add to the water.


----------



## murphman (Sep 4, 2003)

I imagine that flour would work on clams as well. I used to choke the mud /sand out of mussells with flour.


----------



## skunked (Jun 4, 2001)

Tweezers .


----------

